# Seattle WA 18-20 Feb 06



## SteveBB (Jan 30, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone on here lives around the Seattle area. 

I am coming over from UK to stateside for a weeks visit and will have the weekend of the 18th free for a possible meeting if anyone can make it ? 

Would like to visit the needle (and a camera shop that is close by "Glazer's" ? ), and possibly get some nightscapes later on. 

I will be staying at the Marriot Courtyard in Tukwila and my details should be in my portfolio soon  (only just joined the site !!!)

Thanks for reading  

Best wishes, 

Steve 
steve@stevebb.com


----------

